# "nuther Grover Drive



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 14, 2019)

Bit cleaner graphics. Don't know why I'm posting the 2nd one. No comments on the first one


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 14, 2019)

Clean and mean Jeff. There's ya a comment.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 14, 2019)

Validation. Finally. Thank you. ?


----------



## music6000 (Jun 14, 2019)

Neat & Tidy Build !!!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 14, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Neat & Tidy Build !!!


Thank you ?


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 14, 2019)

If I am ever up that way Jeff, we need to hang out.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 15, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> If I am ever up that way Jeff, we need to hang out.


where are you?


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 15, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> where are you?


South Kacakalacky


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 15, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> South Kacakalacky



South carolina


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## mad5066 (Jun 15, 2019)

nice clean build


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 15, 2019)

mad5066 said:


> nice clean build


Thanks mad.


----------



## sertanksalot (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 16, 2019)

sertanksalot said:


> View attachment 691


 Thank you


----------



## griff10672 (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice build Geek !!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 25, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> Nice build Geek !!


Thanks Griff


----------



## bn40 (Sep 15, 2019)

How'd you deal with the oscillation issue you had with your other build?


----------



## Barry (Sep 15, 2019)

Good looking build


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Sep 15, 2019)

bn40 said:


> How'd you deal with the oscillation issue you had with your other build?


Remove C2


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Sep 15, 2019)

Barry said:


> Good looking build


Thanks Barry


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2022)

nice work , im trying to put one of these together , im just at the bread board stage trying to get it tuned up, i think im having trouble from cheap transistors but im not sure. thanks for the picks its giving me motivation to keep at it .


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 21, 2022)

Crispy said:


> nice work , im trying to put one of these together , im just at the bread board stage trying to get it tuned up, i think im having trouble from cheap transistors but im not sure. thanks for the picks its giving me motivation to keep at it .


Go gettum! Man, that was 2019...seems like a long time ago.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2022)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Go gettum! Man, that was 2019...seems like a long time ago.


lol, i know 8) im getting into this DIY pedal craze a bit late , but im having a lot of fun going through old pedal forums looking for schematics . im not sure if you noticed the person that did the layout for the Grover drive years ago  made a mistake with the C4 cap, and it looks like pedal pcb copied the mistake. PedalPCB shows the audio signal from the fuzz circuit going through C4 but C4 is supposed to go to ground . i also replaced the R8r18/r19r9 voltage divider with a 200k pot to better match the output of the fuzz to the input of the next part of the circuit once i did that my noise went away my guitar volume stopped squealing when i turn it down to 0 . i may add a toggle for the C2 cap as i like how it sounds both ways.


----------

